# A Subset of Sublime Subtropic Sunsets



## ceg4048 (9 Jun 2009)

I decided to take  Dave Spencer's advice and to resume shooting even though things were hectic with work and moving. Luckily i didn't have to go any further than the backyard. Here's a sequence of sunsets over a few days. The violent storms that blow through here are a drag if one gets caught in them but they help produce some spectacular colors as the sun retires.

"Barbecue"



 

"Shimmering Isle Blues"




"Fire in The Sky"


 

"Burning Embers"


 

Cheers,


----------



## Dave Spencer (9 Jun 2009)

That`s a terrific series of photos Clive. 

At the moment, I think I would go for the more subtle colours of the first one, but I`ll have a proper look on my monitor when I get home, instead of relying on this crappy one at work.

Dave.


----------



## Themuleous (9 Jun 2009)

Mental Clive, love 'em 

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Jun 2009)

Great photos Clive   I particularly like the third, "Fire in the sky".  Love the mix of blues and reds/oranges.


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Jun 2009)

Great photos Clive, wish I had a view like that!!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (9 Jun 2009)

And you left England why?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (9 Jun 2009)

Intense colors there Clive. Nice that you have named them too. I wouldnt of thought of doing that, not unless it was for a gallery or something.

 8)


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Jun 2009)

Glad you like em guys.   Yep, there's nothing subtle about this place. Everything around here is "in your face". Hey Graeme I just give names as an emotional response to the images, kind of like those ink blot images the psychiatrists use (at a fraction of the price)...  

Cheers,


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Jun 2009)

stunning, all of them clive....one critique?.....theres not enough of them


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Jun 2009)

I love your work pal, they are stunning, all of them


----------



## JamesM (9 Jun 2009)

Beautiful - I love "Shimmering Isle Blues"  8)


----------



## TDI-line (9 Jun 2009)

Brilliant Clive.


----------



## George Farmer (9 Jun 2009)

Gorgeous mate!  

Love the thread title too...

Any post-processing?  Is it me or is the horizon a little skew on a couple?

Stunningly beautiful captures.


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Jun 2009)

i like them all 



> Love the thread title too...


yeah, took a bit to get my mouth around lol.


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 Jun 2009)

Very nice pcitures Clive, im so jealous this is your back yard!

"Burning Embers" does it for me


----------



## SKP1995 (9 Jun 2009)

Cracking photos!  That last one reminds me of Florida when I was there visiting my grandparents as a kid, I'd never seen a sunset like it in my life!


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Jun 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Gorgeous mate!
> 
> Love the thread title too...
> 
> ...


Cheers mate! Probably there's some pincushioning, especially in the "Fire in the Sky" shot where the zoom was set at it's widest - 28mm. I didn't process it it out because the water reflections tend to distort the line anyway. I didn't take out any of the left corner vignetting either, which I should have. Other than the usual levels and a bit of sharpening they're pretty much "out of the box".



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> i like them all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, yeah, I thought I'd do the old "word play ploy". Too many hours listening to Jethro Tull lyrics I guess...



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Very nice pcitures Clive, im so jealous this is your back yard!
> 
> "Burning Embers" does it for me


Thanks mate. The only problem is that I'm always late for any appointments (like work) 'cause I just stare out the window and lose track of time...

Cheers,


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Mar 2010)

Decided to add some more shots including Winter scenes (Saintly, G.Farmer and Mr. Spencer set the photo standards around here so I dedicate these shots to them). Enjoy!

"Tender Thunderclouds"


 

"One Mile Island"


 

"Doom & Gloom"


 

"Calm versus Storm"


 

"External Diffuser"


 

"Sunglasses"


 

"Mushroom Cloud"


 

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Mar 2010)

Excellent shots  Clive


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Mar 2010)

Beautiful shots Clive   I particularly like "Doom and Gloom" and "Mushroom Cloud"!  Where were these taken?


----------



## glenn (7 Mar 2010)

lovely shots clive   
long time no see on the forum...i was begining to think you had gone forever


----------



## andyh (7 Mar 2010)

Excellent pics clive!

Calm vs storm does it for me!


----------



## Dave Spencer (8 Mar 2010)

Nice to have you back, Clive, and good to see you haven`t been wasting your time.  

Dave.


----------



## Tony Swinney (8 Mar 2010)

Nice shots Clive, you get great skies out there    We're heading back over to Naples Fl for a few weeks in April- cant wait ( and I'll be taking the camera   )

Tony


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Mar 2010)

Thanks guys, much appreciated. The only bummer is that for all freshwater bodies of water in South Florida, one always has to assume there are gators waiting for a meal - so skinny dippers beware.

Hey Tony, Naples is really nice (except the water is kinda brown because it's the Gulf) If you want aquamarine colored waters you'll have to head over the east side mate.

Cheers,


----------



## NeilW (8 Mar 2010)

Lovely, painterly and Turner-esque


----------



## Garuf (8 Mar 2010)

Those are really cool, Clive. I'm half heartedly planning a backpacking/camping trip out stateside for 6 weeks or so in september and I'm fully impressed by the glades and all the pictures Tom and yourself post. Where's the best places to visit?


----------



## John Starkey (11 Mar 2010)

A superb set of pics,nice to hear from you again clive and i hope you have settled well in your new home,
regards john.


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Mar 2010)

Hi John,
           Good to hear from you as well mate! Yes, I'm more or less settled but I'll probably be moving house across town (I'm just a vagabond), so I'm taking as many of these pics as I can while I'm still in this house.  

Hope things are well with you. Haven't seen any of your recent tank shots. I'll have to scour the Journal section for Starkey's latest and greatest!   

Cheers,


----------



## John Starkey (11 Mar 2010)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hi John,
> Good to hear from you as well mate! Yes, I'm more or less settled but I'll probably be moving house across town (I'm just a vagabond), so I'm taking as many of these pics as I can while I'm still in this house.
> 
> Hope things are well with you. Haven't seen any of your recent tank shots. I'll have to scour the Journal section for Starkey's latest and greatest!
> ...



Hi Clive, sorry to say that the big setup is sold and being collected tomorrow,i wont have a setup for a short while but i have something planned for next autum but it will be a lot smaller this time,
take care john.


----------

